# any advice welcome



## jay g (Sep 12, 2010)

hello all,  my wife has been taking bruserline injections for 3weeks as we were tryn to get preg.  we have jus found out she was already preg - 6weeeks pregnant. The fact that she has been taking injections the last 3weeks will that affect the pregnancy/baby/wife?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi jay g

im sorry but  dont know the answer to your question, but i ddnt want to read and run.  maybe could you phone your clinic and see what they say.

congratulations on your news and i hope everything goes well for you and your wife

jade xx


----------



## jay g (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks jade much appreciated mayb im worrying for nothin


----------



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi jay g, i found this link to a fertility leaflet, the info on pregnancy is the paragraph at the bottom of page 1. it looks like the bureselin may increase the chance of miscarriage slightly, but other than that should not affect the baby/wife. I think it is also good that she was already pregnant rather than falling pregnant during the treatment as this means the egg has had a chance to establish a bit before the drug was introduced, so try not to worry hopefully all should be well, and fantastic news congratulations to you. 
http://www.liverpoolwomens.nhs.uk/Library/our_services/fertility/Fertility_leaflets/Frequently_Asked_Questions.pdf

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## jay g (Sep 12, 2010)

thank u soooooo much feel much better


----------

